# ***min - marine artist/painter



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

Can anyone help me track down the artist/painter ***min who painted the Wellpark rescue picture shown here ?http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/120056/ppuser/8383

Apparently he/she may have been A.***min of Lenzie, East Dumbartonshire in 1978. Does anyone have any idea if they are still alive and where they are now?


----------



## pentlandpirate (Aug 26, 2006)

Correction: artist is called *A. ***ming*........not ***min and not ***mings.

Any one any idea where he/she is now?


----------

